# hercule42-60



## smkl1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Any questions ,I will give you the answer .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How many **** stars would it take?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

k ill bite where can I order them from


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I just use a T-stick leaned against the wall and kicked into place under the sheet, only when hanging by myself though. 

However, if the price was right, might be something I'd be interested in.


----------



## smkl1 (Nov 22, 2013)

*hercule 42-60*

Using a 2/4 is good but the hercule is something you should try.
You can get one at hercule42-60.com .The special price for the promotion is ending this week.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one, only paid $75 USD (new) on e-bay. Good luck finding one on there now.
Like mld, I only use it when I hang alone. It works great and I'm glad I have it. I don't think the price of $135 Canadian is asking too much but it hits the limit, imo.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

whutzdat? :blink:


----------

